# Radio Shack EOT



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

I stumbled across this and thought id give it a shot, at 4.00 ea. cant go wrong. 

Its a blinking red led module with light. It takes 2 AA batts and has an on/off switch right on the battery case.  I thought it would make a cheap and cool EOD. just need a box car or gondola to fit the module in.

radio shack cat no.- 276-299

i just happened to snap a shot when it was blinking (wasnt hard) to show its color. Its bright and blinks about once a sec. not too fast that it looks rediculous.

thought id share, but if its already known than sorry.  enjoy.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to look for one, being in a case with a switch adds to the appeal. Thanks! 
Jerry


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

You might be interested that Dave at Ozark now has a picture on his web site of the FRED that I did for him of a BNSF prototype that Mac and I found at a train show at Fullerton. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good and the price is right.  I'll check em out.  Later RJD


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I got some flashing LEDs from All Electronics ( http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category/340200/Flashing.html ). They're 45 cents each, and flash continuously for weeks on a single charge of 4 AA rechargeable batteries. I've long wondered why no one sells a FRED casting that could hold one of these. 

-- Bob


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just visited Ozark Miniatures and ordered the new FRED. Judging by the picture, it appears to come with the LED, a battery holder, and a slide switch which I'm sure I won't use. 

-- Bob


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of John McGuyers and ITS well worth the $$$ 
I have a photo somewhere??????
found it


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is one of John's EOT's (Ozark) on a LGB boxcar. It has had a little more detail added with the addition of the hose,also available at Ozark.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

When John McGuyer makes a master for a detail part....*it is museum Quality........* 
I'm glad Ozark picked up and is adding onto John's old "Train Model Supply" line....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Marty, 
does it come with the led and batterie holder?
Nick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, its complete, just paint and put together. two AAA batt and solder wires ,


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks,
I ordered 5 today they were on sale, 9.99 thats a good deal...
Nick/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, but an EOT device is called a Caboose /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

HA HA!!! Right on Torby!!! (But those are pretty sweet by the way.) 
Terry


----------

